# Is the Suzuki a good ATV brand



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 20, 2011)

I am looking at getting my son a Ozark, 250.  I have a honda and Yammy and both have been good vehicles, but have no idea on Suzuki's.


----------



## beretta (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent ATV! Bought my son one in 2004 probably put 10,000 miles on it


----------



## bhaynes (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a Suzuki Eiger 400 since 2003. No problems.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got a Honda but one of my buddies rides a Suzuki and he gives it heck! Never had an issue with it as far as I know.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 20, 2011)

Had an Ozark a few years ago and that thing was tough. I lifted it a little and put 24" tires on it, and it would go everywhere. Never had a problem with it till I decided to get a big Grizzly. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Outfitter (Jan 22, 2011)

Wife loves her Ozark. I have had the Eiger since 2002. Adjust the valves when you hear them start to tick when warm, change the front pads to all copper if you water cross like we do. Tough machines with low maintenance.


----------



## sparky (Jan 22, 2011)

*Eiger*

these are built here in Rome http://www.suzukicycles.com/Manufacturing.aspx


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have my second Suzuki, a Vinson 500.  Love it, and the loved the other I had.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 27, 2011)

I sold my 1986 LT250 so I could buy my new 2007 Suzuki King Quad 450 fuel injected 4x4.  Both of these ATV's are great!  I have been very happy with Suzuki!


----------



## Tank1202 (Feb 20, 2011)

I personaly believe any of the major Japan made four wheelers would be a good machine. I would stay away from any belt driven model.JMO.


----------



## Son (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought one of the first Suzuki fourwheelers to come on the market. A 185, couldn't wear it out and I tried for over ten years before giving it to my son. That little atv was tough.


----------



## Southern_Buck (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a Eiger 400 and loved it very tough machine I put a set of 26" swamplights on it but have upgraded to the KingQuad 750 and like this one too both have been very good to me and you dont have to be scared of the belt drive neither I have put 2700 miles on my 750 and thought I needed to change the belt out but all it needed was a little cleaning up and shes good to go.


----------



## BANDT (Mar 6, 2011)

Ozark 250 is a good machine


----------

